# Hogs at Clybel WMA



## Bone Collector (Nov 23, 2010)

Anybody seen any hogs at Clybel WMA lately?  I haven't hunted there in a while.  I've seen some hogs out there, but I heard the manager is having them killed off.

BC


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 23, 2010)

I seen some hog sign around the dove fields but no hogs in october


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 23, 2010)

JonathonJEB said:


> I seen some hog sign around the dove fields but no hogs in october



I've seen them in bow season before. I've never hunted there past then. It seems like some would be killed there during the quota rifle hunt but I haven't heard about any. I just need to check it out when I'm on break from college next month. I can't hunt deer until after Christmas on ONF anyway.

BC


----------



## panfish (Nov 25, 2010)

IM going friday in the rain Ill let you know.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 25, 2010)

panfish said:


> IM going friday in the rain Ill let you know.



Thanks.  Good luck! I hope you see plenty, kill some, and save some for me!

BC


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 29, 2010)

Bone Collector said:


> Anybody seen any hogs at Clybel WMA lately?  I haven't hunted there in a while.  I've seen some hogs out there, but I heard the manager is having them killed off.
> 
> BC



quick question....now i understand its quota only at clybel and 2 parts in the season u can archery hunt. but can you go there anytime to hog hunt or only certain times? and do you have to be drawn? thanx guys


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 29, 2010)

bowtechrulez said:


> quick question....now i understand its quota only at clybel and 2 parts in the season u can archery hunt. but can you go there anytime to hog hunt or only certain times? and do you have to be drawn? thanx guys



You can hunt hogs there on small game dates with small game weapons.  There's no quota hunt for hogs or small game.  However, anyone hunting on quota deer hunts can kill hogs too.

BC


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 29, 2010)

Bone Collector said:


> You can hunt hogs there on small game dates with small game weapons.  There's no quota hunt for hogs or small game.  However, anyone hunting on quota deer hunts can kill hogs too.
> 
> BC



such a noob question...but is bow considered as small game weapons?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 29, 2010)

bowtechrulez said:


> such a noob question...but is bow considered as small game weapons?



yep!!!


----------



## Slowmo34 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was there last year and saw hogs back behind the gun range. 1 big one was killed in that same area, You go down a rd an off the wma then come back onto it off of private land but the rd is open


----------



## MitchMitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you bait them there?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 16, 2013)

MitchMitchell said:


> Can you bait them there?



No, no baiting on any public land in Georgia.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 24, 2015)

Apologies for resurrecting an old post but, I was chasing squirrel on Clybel today and saw LOTS of hog sign on the north end of the property by the stream.  I was previously under the impression that hogs had been eradicated from Clybel; clearly not the case.   I look forward to hunting them during small game season.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 24, 2015)

My hunting club is next to Clybel.  Last season we killed about 4-5 hogs off our property.   People get them on trail cam all the time.  They just pass through so I know there are on parts of Clybel.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Oct 27, 2015)

I talk to the DNR guys when I go to the shooting range there.  I think they trap hogs but they can't get all of them.
Im on the Clybel quota hunt this week.. and will gladly take any hogs I see.


----------



## HM (Oct 30, 2015)

Kids saw several of them on the youth hunt three weeks ago. if I see one this weekend it'll get a ride.


----------

